# Heard LTs but not shorties



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on headers. I really want to stick with JBA coated shorties but I've never seen them in person. I've heard long tubes and do like the way they sound but I don't feel like dealign with the install.

My question is, how much louder then stock exhaust mani's are the shorties?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on headers. I really want to stick with JBA coated shorties but I've never seen them in person. I've heard long tubes and do like the way they sound but I don't feel like dealign with the install.
> 
> My question is, how much louder then stock exhaust mani's are the shorties?


I installed a set of jba shorties and i like them a lot. I got the uncoated stainless because i didnt want to worry with the coating being scratched or flaking off with age. I think it is 409 stainless because there is a little surface rust but that can be scothbrited off and the flanges are carbon steel. They fit great and the install was very easy. I havnt noticed any sound difference honestly but i did notice a pretty good performance increase. Dont forget to order the plug wires with the headers because the stock wire boots are a little too long.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the JBA ceramic coated shorties and they look the same as they did when I installed them 3.5 years ago. I bought them knowing that the gains weren't going to be outrageous over the stock ones but the weight savings over the stock manifolds were considerable.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If possable go with LT's. I went with Ti Ceramic coated JBA shorties and like them alot. I have no problems out of mine. I didn't notice a sound change, but I did have a cooler engine bay and reduce about 10lbs off the nose of the car. Didn't notice much of a performance change and I didn't do a before and after dyno. You will notice a sound and performance change with LT's. I went with shorties because I wanted to stay CARB, and during the SMOG test I didn't get questioned about them. I think messing with the stering rack is a small price to pay for installation of LT's.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Another GTO in my area had JBA shorties and HPE cam with the goodies wasn't much louder than mine with loud mouth 1 catback. Then he went with pacesetter long tubes with weld in cats now its AGGRESSIVE. Plus he picked up 10rwhp with a retune. Now he retuned with a different shop so i dont know if the headers gave the gain or it was just the difference in the speed shop


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

just a side not with the JBA shortys i was able to get them im without unbolting the engine mount i just took of the coil pack and kinda wiggled them in.. i however did notice a sound difference but not a crazy difference. im happy with the out come:rofl:


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

The sound difference with shorties comes from changing to catless mids also.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I've now had both shorties and long tubes, like both. Your sound difference will be above 2500 maybe a little louder. Just went to PS longtubes with off road mids, and have to say the install isn't all that bad, just time consuming. One semi long day or a few hours a day over a weekend is all it takes, and dropping the rack isn't that bad of a job.


----------

